# Is NCEES getting better?



## NCcarguy (Jun 13, 2007)

So far it's looks like the results are coming in about a week earlier than last year. Are they getting better at grading the tests, was the test given a week earlier, or did the fact that I didn't circle in WHICH test I was taking last April really hold the entire nation up a week?????


----------



## maryannette (Jun 13, 2007)

It would make sense that they are getting better. April 20 is a late date for the exam. Maybe engineers *CAN *evolve!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

maryannette said:


> It would make sense that they are getting better. April 20 is a late date for the exam. Maybe engineers *CAN *evolve!


So .. what you are trying to say is:


----------



## maryannette (Jun 13, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 13, 2007)

I do know that in the past the Structural II results came a few weeks after the other exams, but these days it seems everything is released at the same time.

The only question is if this is better or worse. :dunno:


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Jun 13, 2007)

jregieng said:


> So .. what you are trying to say is:


Now that's stress relief! :dunno:


----------



## HiVolts (Jun 13, 2007)

NCcarguy, is that your 67...I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## stompbox (Jun 13, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> So far it's looks like the results are coming in about a week earlier than last year.


The exam was also a week earlier


----------



## lev280 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, they may be quicker in getting the first few results out, but since then it has slowed down considerably. Since the exam was earlier by a week, they should have been able to release the results to TX board by now.

So NO, I do not agree with the hypothesis that NCEES is getting better.

:brickwall:



stompbox said:


> The exam was also a week earlier


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 14, 2007)

HiVolts said:


> NCcarguy, is that your 67...I'm so jealous!!!



That IS my '67!!! It started life with me as a rusty, beat-up POS.....three years later, it looked like that picture. I originally put a small block 350 in it, but at car shows nobody was even interested in looking at it.....NOW it has a BIG BLOCK 454 in it. I actually tore the motor back down about a year ago, and bought aluminum heads for it, but got wrapped up studying for the PE, and didn't get it back together until THIS WEEK!!!! I'm hoping to make a cruise-in this weekend!

You would think a guy that can figure out how to tear a car completely apart, then put it back together would be able to pass this SIMPLE (LOL) little test?????


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jun 14, 2007)

I have not done any research on past performance, and I am sure my judgement is clouded right now, but if the NCEES has already sent the results to the states and the state doesn't want to get off their heiny, then, its the state that needs to gets its act together. I am not sure if all results are sent to respective states at the same time or not.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 14, 2007)

This I will say for sure....Last April, I FORGOT to fill in the little circle on the exam that asked which afternoon test I was taking, which in my case was Transportation. I got a call from the NC Board of Engineers asking me which one I took, TWO weeks before we recieved results. The lady I called back told me that me and one other person had forgotten this, and they couldn't grade the exams until they filled in this circle, so I REALLY was holding up the results, and possibly nationwide!!!! Of course you're probably thinking to yourself, any idiot that forgets this little detail probably doesn't deserve to pass the exam, that's another story!

But I really do think that they grade these test's within a week of sending out results to the states.

Of course, since I originally posted this, I'm starting to see that there is no pattern to when states report results, and it'll probably be about the same overall timeframe for all the results to get out. I was just hoping, since October is right around the corner! :waitwall:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2007)

> 2. It is better to use a middle man to handle the exam administration and results (All the moron EES States)


I had to go through that with Mass for reciprocity. EES did a competent job handling my stuff, but the whole middle man business adds so much extra time on both ends.

Also, they're in Tennessee for crying out loud. Can you find a credential service a little closer?


----------



## lev280 (Jun 14, 2007)

I had heard that NCEES does NOT send out the results to all the states at the same time.



VA_Env_Engr said:


> I have not done any research on past performance, and I am sure my judgement is clouded right now, but if the NCEES has already sent the results to the states and the state doesn't want to get off their heiny, then, its the state that needs to gets its act together. I am not sure if all results are sent to respective states at the same time or not.


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jun 14, 2007)

I guess that could explain part of the delay for some states.



lev280 said:


> I had heard that NCEES does NOT send out the results to all the states at the same time.


----------



## OITCIVIL (Jun 19, 2007)

When will NCEES post the pass%?


----------



## bpeltzer (Jun 19, 2007)

Based on the poor quality of the sample exam, I was pleased to see that the real exam was written or worded more clearly and was easier to understand. I had nightmares about having to "interpret" the questions.


----------



## OhioPeace (Jun 19, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> So far it's looks like the results are coming in about a week earlier than last year. Are they getting better at grading the tests, was the test given a week earlier, or did the fact that I didn't circle in WHICH test I was taking last April really hold the entire nation up a week????? bump


While this is anecdotal, it's my understanding that NCEES now has their own scanning equipment and no longer uses a national third party testing company. As always, it's for "security."

It still takes the same time for statistical analysis before results can be released to the member Boards, but doing their own scanning may speed the process up a bit.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 25, 2007)

[SIZE=24pt]NCEES 2007 April exam Pass rates Posted!!![/SIZE]


----------

